# gaggia classic rancilio wand fail :(



## Eoin86 (Jun 26, 2014)

I recently bought a 2nd hand 3 yo gaggia classic from eBay and it arrived today in mint condition, I read loads of reviews before I purchased one, and also about the rancilio wand and how it's better than the wand that comes with the classic, however I watched a video on YouTube and the process on how to remove old wand and attach the rancilio wand, im having great massive difficulty removing the bolt from the original gaggia wand, the wand does not bend like people say, I even brought it into work to let my colleagues have a go and no one could budge it! Even if I did magically remove it the rancilio wand looks like it has similar curves, I need help, what do I do? How do I remove this bolt? How do people do this in 15 mins? #epicfail


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

stand on it it will bend immediately


----------



## Eoin86 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorted lol how do I remove this post? Used a pair of pliers to bend the gaggia wand slightly to remove the bolt! Can't believe I didn't think of that originally :/


----------

